# Menü, Header, Content ausgliedern aus einer HTML Seite



## internet (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte gerne eine einfache HMTL - Seite erstellen (Kein JAVA oder PHP hintendran).
Folgende Seite: SB Admin 2 - Bootstrap Admin Theme

Nun ist mein Problem aber: 
Möchte ich mehrere Seiten erstellen muss ich jedes Mal auch das Menü in meiner HTML-Seite haben.

IN JSF kenne ich es über Templates zu arbeiten, sodass ich für das linke Menü eine xhtml - Seite habe, für den Content, für den Header.
Nun ist meine Frage: wie kann ich das ebenfalls in dieser HTML - Seite realisieren?

Also sprich das linke Menü soll ausgliedert werden in eine externe Seite, der Header soll ausgegliedert werden usw.
Wie kann ich das machen?

Danke Euch.


----------



## Joose (27. Mai 2015)

In HTML hat man hierfür mit Frames gearbeitet.


----------



## Tobse (29. Mai 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> In HTML hat man hierfür mit Frames gearbeitet.



Vor etwa 20 Jahren.

Heute bekommt man PHP-Fähige Webserver hinterhergeschmissen; wenn das keine Option ist kann man noch mit den ebenfalls sehr alten Server-Side Includes arbeiten.

Wenn du garkeinen Webserver zur verfügung hast, bleiben dir aber tatsächlich nur Frames übrig (Javadoc arbeitet auchnoch damit).


----------

